# Lt100



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone raced the Leadville Trail 100 on tandem? My gal and I are entering the lottery in a few days!


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, been many years ago now. 
The congestion of riders in the beginning is nuts. Passing is a challenge for the 1st part of the race.
Had to track stand a lot in the beginning, grrr.
Year we did it was fairly hot.
The climb up Columbine took a while.
I was not fully recovered from a major illness at the time but participated anyway. Due to many factors we just missed the cut off time at mile 65. Sucked as I had just started to recover at that time.
Had the old Hope 4-piston brakes w stainless steel pistons that boiled the fluid in caliper down Columbine. Fun.
If you get in, I suggest being way more aggressive than what I was in the beginning as passing and making up time is tough. Just too many people. Good Luck


----------



## Mark Q (Jan 13, 2020)

I have raced LT 100 10 times with 3 finishes on a tandem (captain) and 7 times on hardtail single. In 2012, rigid tandem Cannondale in 9:32. 2013 on front suspension only tandem in 9:16. And last year, 2019 on an updated front suspension only tandem in 8:19. We had a perfect race - went down twice but didn't matter, we had a good race that day. If you entered the lottery on tandem you are a for sure entry, almost 100% guarantee of getting in - they like anyone who wants to take on this challenge. I am signed up this year for tandem category with my middle daughter who has been supporting me on crew all 10 races and can't wait to get in the saddle for a try this year. Hoping we finish with a good race! All that being said - you want to talk more about Leadville on a tandem and strategy, let me know. The most significant thing I learned this past year was to NOT go out fast at the start. Don't worry about anyone trying to pass you, or how slow you may have to go up St Kevins (the first climb). Simply sit in and DON'T get your heart rate up to max the entire race. The biggest challenge of Leadville 100 is its length and altitude. Its 104 miles at extreme altitude. If you push hard, even though you feel good, the first 50 miles, the final 35 will suck. Last year was the first year that I didn't manage cramps from mile 60-100. The key was staying within the heart rate zone. If you have energy left anywhere in the race, leave it for the final two climbs on the way back. Don't use it the first 50. If you feel good after passing pipeline aid station you can push a bit on the way out to the twin lakes aid station - yet still, don't max yourself. after 10 Leadville finishes over the course of 13 years, last year was my fastest race by over 25 minutes. Key? Never got cramps and came in the last 25 miles with power and energy. Mentally, its an awesome way to finish when you are passing others.


----------

